# Strange lump on neck



## steve30 (29 Sep 2010)

I've had issues with occasional neck pain and headaches for a few years now. In February this year, my Mum noticed that I had a lump on the right hand side of my neck. At the time she noticed this, I had an unusual amount of pain and couldn't move my neck all the way round.

Most of that pain went away after a week or so, but I'm sure the lump has become more noticable since. 

I usually get neck pain when cycling and swimming, but it sometimes happens without that as well.

The lump tends to appear and disappear.

I had an X-Ray in July, and went to see my GP a fortnight ago to find out if the image showed anything odd, but he just read out a piece of paper which said 'no abnormalities found'. Unfortunately, I didn't get to see the actual image.

Does anyone here have any idea of what this could be? I'm really clueless and my googling hasn't helped. I don't really care if you have no idea either. I'm just looking for ideas.


----------



## jimboalee (29 Sep 2010)




----------



## SavageHoutkop (29 Sep 2010)

Time for another GP!


----------



## snorri (29 Sep 2010)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Time for another GP!


Seconded.
I was just having a telecon tonight with an old friend whose partner had a neck problem for which her GP gave her painkillers. After some persuasion she asked for a second opinion from another GP, in the same health centre, who promptly had her sent on for further tests which revealed the problem.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (29 Sep 2010)

Are you able to move it around, sort of wobble it about ? If so it's probably a Lipoma, a cyst of fatty tissue. I had one on my leg the size of a golf ball. Had it removed with surgery (local only), took about 20 mins, and job done.


----------



## ASC1951 (29 Sep 2010)

Well, 'no abnormalities found' is certainly reassuring, but if it was me I would like to know what it was.

I have a lump just above my collar bone, which comes and goes. It's a small cyst/ganglion and now that I know what it is I can take the informed decision to leave it alone.


----------



## steve30 (29 Sep 2010)

snorri said:


> Seconded.
> I was just having a telecon tonight with an old friend whose partner had a neck problem for which her GP gave her painkillers. After some persuasion she asked for a second opinion from another GP, in the same health centre, who promptly had her sent on for further tests which revealed the problem.



I did actually see someone else before I was sent off for an X-Ray. He didn't seem to notice anything.




ThePainInSpain said:


> Are you able to move it around, sort of wobble it about ? If so it's probably a Lipoma, a cyst of fatty tissue. I had one on my leg the size of a golf ball. Had it removed with surgery (local only), took about 20 mins, and job done.



It does move slightly, for example, when walking, but I can't move it with my fingers.




ASC1951 said:


> Well, 'no abnormalities found' is certainly reassuring, but if it was me I would like to know what it was.



Depends on your point of view, but to me 'no abnormalities found' was quite a disappointment. It is obvious to me that there is 'something' wrong, so I was a bit annoyed to be told there was nothing wrong.


----------



## ASC1951 (29 Sep 2010)

steve30 said:


> t to me 'no abnormalities found' was quite a disappointment.


Yes, I can see that. Don't get me wrong, I would still want to know what it was, and certainly my GP would have given me a list of what it might be. But at least you know it's not something horrible, obvious and serious.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (30 Sep 2010)

ThePainInSpain said:


> Are you able to move it around, sort of wobble it about ? If so it's probably a Lipoma, a cyst of fatty tissue. I had one on my leg the size of a golf ball. Had it removed with surgery (local only), took about 20 mins, and job done.



Yes, but those aren't supposed to be painful are they? I have one on my arm, and you can move it quite easily.


----------



## e-rider (30 Sep 2010)

I'd be pretty happy with 'no abnormalities found' - would you prefer "you have cancer and 6 months to live"?

Howeevr, I understand that you want to reduce/cure the pain so it's worth investigating further if the pain affects your everyday life.


----------



## ventoux50 (1 Oct 2010)

steve30 said:


> I've had issues with occasional neck pain and headaches for a few years now. In February this year, my Mum noticed that I had a lump on the right hand side of my neck. At the time she noticed this, I had an unusual amount of pain and couldn't move my neck all the way round.
> 
> Most of that pain went away after a week or so, but I'm sure the lump has become more noticable since.
> 
> ...




Stop messing about and get this investigated properly, if you've been getting neck pain and headaches for a few years with no explanation, and then you (mum) discover an abnormal lump, but wait a week in pain without seeing the doc !! WHY ??

If it's become more noticeable - how big is it now ? is it painful to touch, does it restrict movement ?

You had an X-ray in JULY but only went to ask about the results 2WEEKS AGO - WHY ?

As for the 'no abmormalities found' - fantastic news, and why would you need to see the image - are you a radiographer ? - doubt it !

X-rays of course only show bones (mainly) so any abnormal soft tissue issues would not necessarily show up - leading to the 'no abnormalities' verdict.

Go back to the docs - see a different GP and ask to be referred to a specialist - ask about MRI scans and explain in detail what is happening - Take control of your health and stop messing about googling and asking unqualified people how to deal with it !

Oh - and good luck


----------



## Rubber Bullets (1 Oct 2010)

I've long suspected that GP's use the 'I'll send you for an X-ray' line to get patients off their backs for the few weeks that it takes to get an appointment, a report and for the patient to return. For the most part patients will have got better in that time and therefore may stop bothering the GP.

X-rays are, as ventoux50 says, poor at imaging and therefore diagnosing soft tissue lumps like these, and it is slightly disappointing that your GP started with that as a diagnostic tool. MRI might well help, though waiting lists can be long, it might be that a simple ultrasound scan could be just as good, and possibly quicker to get (don't know what waiting times are round your way).

To be honest it isn't just you who didn't get to see the image, the GP would have been unlikely to have seen it himself, most of them wouldn't know what they were looking at anyway.

I am a radiographer, and have spent the last 25 years taking and looking at x-rays. I have picked up a bit of knowledge along the way but wouldn't dream of telling you what I thought it was from what you have told us. However try not to worry too much, it is not very likely to be anything nasty, but do go back to the surgery armed with the little bit of knowledge we have given you and get it checked properly. 

RB


----------



## pepecat (1 Oct 2010)

I'd get it properly checked - especially if its causing you jip and neck/head pain. When i was 18 i discovered a lump in my neck, just above the collar bone, and when i pressed on it, the nerve down my arm twinged. The gp sent me to a consultant who did a chest x ray and ultrasound. The ultrasound is better at picking up stuff that x rays miss (I guess as people have said above) and turned out i had calcified tissue both sides attached to the collar bones. I'd never have known this if i'd not had the ultrasound, so it is worth seeing if you can get a second gp opinion or maybe an ultrasound to see what's going on.


----------



## steve30 (1 Oct 2010)

Going to the local GP surgery is not a pleasant experience for someone like me, and I would not have even had the X-Ray had my Grandmother not taken me in July when I had tonsillitis (no, I wouldn't have gone on my own, I only just managed it to the local post box to post an urgent letter). How she managed to get an appointment for me that same day I will never know, as they usually refuse to give me one at all.

I would rather put up with occasional headaches and pain than mess around with my current practise. I am considering changing though.



> To be honest it isn't just you who didn't get to see the image, the GP would have been unlikely to have seen it himself, most of them wouldn't know what they were looking at anyway.



I never actually asked to see the image, so I don't know if the doctor has a copy of it or not. I did see the X-Ray of my hand though back around 1996, but that was in A&E. I also had an X-Ray of something else a few years after that but I can't remember what it was.

So, what is an MRI scan likely to show? I don't really know anything about MRI things.

*heads back to google*


----------



## Rubber Bullets (2 Oct 2010)

steve30 said:


> So, what is an MRI scan likely to show? I don't really know anything about MRI things.



Any type of image that is acquired using x-rays shows the relative difference in atomic density between the different tissue types. Plain x-rays are good at demonstrating bone as it is a lot more dense than the surrounding soft tissues. It is not so good at differentiating muscle and fat for instance as they have relatively similar densities.

MRI scanners differentiate between tissues based on their relative concentration of hydrogen atoms, or basically water content. It is much easier to tell the difference between fat/muscle/blood using MRI.

RB


----------



## steve30 (14 Oct 2010)

After a month with few problems, my neck has started hurting a bit again after having been out for two bike rides over the last fortnight. One about 8 miles and one about 13 miles.

Got a headache the day after the first ride. 

Hopefully I will be going to the optician next week to sort out some contact lenses which will at least mean that I don't have to have my neck at a funny angle to see through my glasses. I hate cycling with glasses on.


----------



## Jaguar (15 Oct 2010)

I'm not posting this to scare you, just to get you to request a 2nd opinion.

I had an ulcer on my tongue for several weeks. Dentist gave me mouthwash, GP gave me numbing spray, GP a few weeks after that gave me more ulcer treatment. After 3 months I also had a lump in my neck (directly below my ear: lymph glands).

GP finally sent me to the hospital, and guess what .... Big C. It hadn't occurred to them what it might really be because I was so young (24).


----------



## steve30 (23 Apr 2011)

I saw another GP the other day and he said there is definitely a lump there and agreed with my mother that there is an alignment problem.

He said the lump could be caused by something which could have calcified. I don't recall quite what he said. (Am I the only one who finds that doctors talk very quietly?).

He has referred me to the Orthopaedic Triage Service.


----------



## Fran143 (23 Apr 2011)

These are quite common on the hand but do occur elsewhere, http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Ganglion.htms I think your GP may be considering this if he is referring you to orthopods.


----------



## pepecat (23 Apr 2011)

Hey steve
I have two lumps in my neck - one each side - just at the base of my neck where is starts to flatten out onto the collar bone. They're hard, and kinda on top of or connected to the nerves in my arm cos if i press them i can feel the nerve all the way down my arm tingling.
When i was about 18 i noticed these and was sent to a consultant (i think the gp thought it was hodgkinsons) and had various tests, one of which was an ultrasound. It was then revealed that these two lumps were indeed calcified tissue. They've been there ever since (i'm now 35), and don't cause me any trouble really apart from very occasional ache. They don't seem to have gotten any bigger either......
So calcified tissue it may be - i don't think it's all that common, but it doesn't seem to be a problem either (in my experience!).


----------



## steve30 (21 May 2011)

The lady at the orthopaedic triage service wondered if it might be a growth of bone due to sitting in funny positions all the time.

But she referred me to the hospital to see a consultant.

The consultant didn't say much, but he sent me for another X Ray. I am also having an MRI scan on Wednesday.


----------



## steve30 (1 Jun 2011)

I had my MRI scan last Wednesday.

Got to wait till July for my next appointment with the consultant though.


----------



## Banjo (2 Jun 2011)

Good luck I worried myself silly about a similar thing.Turned out to be harmless , removed in a 10 minute op under local anaesthetic. 

The wating for appoiontments is the worst thing. Got to do it though.


----------



## Lizzy (4 Jun 2011)

An X ray wont show squat, X rays are for bones typically, you may need and ultrasound or an MRI, but the bottom line is dont' leave it. Chances are its a cycst, necks are fairly common, it could be an inverted hair that has gone wrong... Cycst typically are not scary and unless they are actually causing you problems they may be better left alone.

Alternatively it could be a swollen lymph node or a variety of other things, including grissle... (lol I've a lump in my jaw that is slightly mobile, that we've decided is grissle). Brave the GP just in case, these things are better checked out and put to bed sooner than later. It may be that you don't need anything other than a GP giving it a prod and saying nothing to worry about... but you need the GP to see it


----------



## Lizzy (10 Jun 2011)

Oh the lump on my neck finally broke today (it has to have been on my neck for probably 9 years (had it looked at early on). Well this lump was a sabacious cyst, if I'd known that in the first place I'd have got a heat pad on it twice a day.... Do get yours checked out.


----------



## woohoo (10 Jun 2011)

I had one of these cysts on my neck for years. The GP said to leave it be until it caused problems. It latterly got larger and started to discharge a bit. At that point the GP sent me to a health centre where they removed it; all fairly painless. It was the size of a marble (so I was told) and apart from a small scar, there is no trace of it ever being there.


----------



## steve30 (28 Jul 2011)

Back to square one. Saw someone at the hospital last week. I am still no wiser as to what this lump is or whether it is related to the pain I get in my neck.

On the positive side though, I have not had any problems with my neck for a few months.


----------



## willhub (29 Jul 2011)

I've got a weird lump on left side of my neck, unlike yours tho it just stays put and does not change size or anything or hurt, it's pretty easy for me to locate it and feel it with my fingers but the doctors seem to not even take note of it and take ages to spot it they're so awkward!


----------



## lesley_x (29 Jul 2011)

I had a lump on my neck I noticed when I was 16. Went to the docs, probably an infection.

It never went away and I never thought anything of it.

Turns out (5 years later!) it was an autoimmune disease causing my lymph nodes to swell.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2011)

I had a pain in the neck, she divorced me


----------



## lesley_x (29 Jul 2011)

numbnuts said:


> I had a pain in the neck, she divorced me


----------

